

We build bridges on top of other peoples bridges - jp
http://labs.teppefall.com/2010/02/we_build_bridges_on_top_of_oth.html

======
julius_geezer
The Corvair was actually a pretty good car by the time it got into production,
and there remain the buffs who are loyal to it.

As for the Prius, Airbus killed a number of test pilots getting fly-by-wire
right; I'm not entirely surprised that Toyota experiences difficulties with
drive-by-wire.

